# Sergei Rachmaninoff



## orgelbuchlein (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been a long time lover of Rachmaninoff and his music, and I've been intrigued by his unique ending of several of his works with "dum da-da dum. I've just finished reaqding his biography "Sergei Rachmaninoff, a lifetime in music" hoping there would be an answer to this personal "sign off", but alas, there was nothing. Does anyone know what prompted this unique ending?


----------

